# Problems with my Daiwa Saltist 30H



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

_*I have a Daiwa Saltist 30H. When I flip the clutch lever the only thing holding the anti-reverse is the drag. The dog engages and the handle doesn't reverse but if I don't have the drag as tight as it goes the fishing line can be pulled out. Any ideas what the problem could be and how it can be fixed. The drag has been upgraded to carbon fiber. The bearings are ceramic, I bought it used a couple months ago and it worked at first. To make sure I made a good purchase I took it apart to check for upgrades. While checking I oiled the bearings with Quantum Hot Sauce. I overdid it but I cleaned it up later, I don't know if this could possibly be the problem. Thanks in advance guys. *_


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

did the problem start after you pulled it down????


----------



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

_* I'm not sure what you mean :redface: *_


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

DId the problem start after you took it apart and put it together or was it happening before then is what Mike was asking


----------



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> DId the problem start after you took it apart and put it together or was it happening before then is what Mike was asking


_*Yes! It was after.*_


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like the drag stack is in wrong. Could be a few things, hard to tell without having the reel in my hands.


----------



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Sounds like the drag stack is in wrong. Could be a few things, hard to tell without having the reel in my hands.


_*The drag does feel weak. I checked the internet and found Daiwa schematics for Saltist 20 and 30H when I reassembled the reel, and everything looks like it matches up according to the chart.*_


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

There can be 2 reasons 
1the 2 little washers with the flat inside s are in the wrong position
2 those little washers need to be bend and mounted opposite to each other onthe drive shaft 
they tend to flatten after a while of heavy drag ,or if you not take the drag of after fishing
hope this helps

Big Danny


----------



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

big danny said:


> There can be 2 reasons
> 1the 2 little washers with the flat inside s are in the wrong position
> 2 those little washers need to be bend and mounted opposite to each other onthe drive shaft
> they tend to flatten after a while of heavy drag ,or if you not take the drag of after fishing
> ...


_*O-M-G! This was exactly the problem! I bent them a little and it helped, it's not completely there yet. Obviously the drag had been fished too tight. If I keep bending it I will get there. *_


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Those drag spring washers should be orientated () as well.

Big Danny ! The worlds biggest caster and reel fixer !


----------



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah nah said:


> Those drag spring washers should be orientated () as well.
> 
> Big Danny ! The worlds biggest caster and reel fixer !


_*Okay sweetie thanks for the extra tip. *_


----------



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

big danny said:


> There can be 2 reasons
> 1the 2 little washers with the flat inside s are in the wrong position
> 2 those little washers need to be bend and mounted opposite to each other onthe drive shaft
> they tend to flatten after a while of heavy drag ,or if you not take the drag of after fishing
> ...


_*I had to say something about you being from Belgium. Since you are from Belgium you must be able to solve mysteries just like Hercule Poirot (the most famous Belgian, even though he's a fictional character). *_


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks ,great to help out on the other side of the pond
Big Danny


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

big danny said:


> Thanks ,great to help out on the other side of the pond
> Big Danny


You have helped on this side of the pond more than you realize I think.....

Robert


----------

